# 1999 Cadillac Catera electrical problems



## uhljd (Jul 22, 2009)

Re: 1999 Cadillac Catera
I'am having problems with my radio and display cutting in and out. Checked the fuses, seemed to be ok. It's random, no specific pattern.
Also I've noticed the truck and gas hood latch will not release at times, also random and independent of each other. 

Tried several mechanics and no one seems to know what is causing these problems.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi uhljd

Does the cadillac have a security light when the ignition is turned on ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check the fuse panel, make sure the two sides that hold the fuse in place are tight up against the fuse it self. I have seen them stretched out so the fuse floats in the plug makes it intermittent, casing your same condition.


----------



## flyfishcamera (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm having pretty much the same problem with my 1998 Catera.

power door locks, radio, truck opener and fuel door opener - all work when windshied wipers are going and all stop when windshield wipers are turned off.:sigh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

flyfishcamera said:


> I'm having pretty much the same problem with my 1998 Catera.
> 
> power door locks, radio, truck opener and fuel door opener - all work when windshied wipers are going and all stop when windshield wipers are turned off.:sigh:


hey Fly!
Try starting your own thread makes it easier to help you.


----------



## uhljd (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes i'am getting a Security light on and I've also checked the fuse posts. Still no luck.


----------

